
Ask HN: How do I aquire skills to be an Autonomous Vehicles Engineer? - throwaway130818
	I completed my bachelors in Computer Science Engineering around 5 years back. I am currently working as a web and mobile application developer. My skill set includes Java, JavaScript, a couple of JavaScript frameworks - AngularJS, React, Node, and a little bit of Swift and Objective C. Of late I feel it very underwhelming and believe that I could do more. I want to move to a more challenging career stream. I want to gain skills to work on something like Autonomous vehicles. A few job listings I checked out mention very generic requirements as C&#x2F;C++, Linux Systems etc as required skills, and all of these listing are looking for someone with years of experience in this field. I am looking for pointers on how I can acquire the required skills to get considered for these roles. Any guidance will be deeply appreciated!<p>TL,DR; Web developer and wannabe Autonomous Vehicles engineer looking for guidance.
======
mendeza
You should email employees and engineers from Aut Veh startups and see what
they did or what they are looking for. The udacity Autonomous nanodegree gives
an idea of what skills are relevant, but you have to see/learn what skills are
they looking for enough for them to actually hire you. I completed a masters
degree from a good university and did some research in machine learning. I
think an advanced degree helps with credibility as well.

